# Hardwareempfehlung für TOMCAT Server



## mcnanuk (11. Feb 2011)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich versuchs einfach mal.

Ich will einen Ubuntu Webserver mit Tomcat und einem Raid 1 für eine eigene Webseite (Wenig Zugriffe) zusammenbauen. Ich habe mir jetzt schon einige NAS Systeme angeschaut, aber glaube dass hier der Tomcat das System überfordern wird. 

UNd mit sonstiger Hardware kenn ich mich einfach nimmer aus, bzw hab keinen Überblick was es Momentan so zu kaufen gibt. 

Der Server sollte die 400€ Marke nicht knacken, 
leise bis passiv gekühlt sein, 
Stromsparend, 
2 Festplatten, 
und eine Netzwerkkarte besitzen. 

Zusätzlich muss ich irgendwie Dort den Ubuntu Server 10.4 LTS installiert bekommen, und Tomcat 6 wäre nicht verkehrt. 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen oder gar eine Kaufempfehlung ? Ich weiss einfach nicht wo ich anfangen soll zu suchen.


----------



## XHelp (11. Feb 2011)

Warum nicht mieten? Für 400 Euro kannst du dir für fast 2 Jahre irgendein VServer holen (bzw. 16 Euro im Monat). Themen dazu gibt es hier bereits im Forum.


----------



## mcnanuk (12. Feb 2011)

zwei Gründe: 
- ich will meine Daten selbst hosten und vpöllige Kontrolle darüber haben, was zum Beispiel mit meinen Photos geschieht.
- und.... ich brauch n neues Spielzeug.... Ich will auch keine laufenden Kosten haben... davon hat man irgendwie schon genug... einmal zahlen und gut ists 

Ich hab hier schon nen alten Rechner rumstehen, aber der ist mir zu groß und vor allem viel zu laut.


----------



## XHelp (12. Feb 2011)

Asooo... gegen die völlig sinnvollen Gründe kommt man natürlich nicht an.
Aber ich verstehe nicht dein Problem. Ich meine du brauchst ja keine Cloud von Supercomputer, damit du nachprüfen kannst, ob die Zahl Pi richtig berechnet wurde... Du brauchst irgendein Rechner.
Selbst ein NAS kommt in Frage. Ok, 50-Euro NAS aus dem Aldi vom Regal zwischen Kartoffelsäcken und Ohrstäbchen vllt nicht unbedingt. Aber sowas wie QNAP 239 sollte mit deinen Photos gerade so zurecht kommen können. Da gibt es auch ein fertiges qpkg von TomCat.

Aber du hast doch selber geschrieben, dass du einen Rechner hast. Ist er dir zu groß, dann hole ein anderes Gehäuse. Ist er dir zu laut, dann ersetze (oder schmiere) die Lüfter.


----------



## mcnanuk (12. Feb 2011)

okay  

ich hätte auch fragen können: Kann ich einen Tomcat auf einem NAS betreiben und reicht die Leistung aus um hier dann einen File/Webserver mit Tomcat zu betreiben. 

Und dann eben die Frage nach Erfahrungen mit eben diesen NAS Systemen oder Barebone Systemen was das Raid 1 angeht. Denn Datensicherung sollte schon sein. Aber den QNAP schau ich mir mal genauer an  Danke.


----------



## homer65 (12. Feb 2011)

Wenn du nicht zuviel Plattenplatz brauchst, kannst du statt des RAID1 auch ein SSD benutzen. Das hatt keine beweglichen Teile und sollte relativ sicher gegen Ausfälle sein.
Da du schreibst, das du nur wenige Zugriff auf deine Webseite hast, kommst du obendrein mit stromsparenden Atom Prozessoren aus.
Ein handelsübliches System bekommst du für 400 Euro sicherlich.

Edit:
Hatte mir auch mal bei kiebel.de so ein Ding für meine Webseiten gekauft.
kiebel.de | KCSbusiness micro atom525 | werden sie kompakiebel!


----------



## mcnanuk (13. Feb 2011)

Ohh die sind ja nett....

Wie schauts denn bei den Dingern mit der Lautstärke aus ? Und bekomm ich ohne optisches Laufwerk da ne Ubuntu Serverinstallation zum laufen ? Also unterstützt das BIOS Boot via Lan oder USB ? 

Hmmm SSD darüber hatte ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht... scheinen ja inzwischen bezahlbar geworden zu sein. Aber ganz ohne Backupmechanismus will ich glaube ich nicht auskommen. 

Aber danke ... das hilft schonmal weiter.


----------



## homer65 (13. Feb 2011)

Du kannst ja ein DVD Laufwerk für 29,90 Euro einbauen lassen.
Meiner ist wirklich sehr leise.
Und ein Backup Verfahren braucht man so oder so; auch bei einem RAID1 System.


----------



## areafo (22. Mrz 2011)

ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe Mini-ITX + Gehäuse von LC Power + DDR 3 Ram Riegel + Platten deiner Wahl. Fertig ^^ So gut wie lautlos u allemal schneller als nen ATOM

So kann man unter 200 Euro bleiben u hat mit die neuste Hardware (UEFI BIOS u brauchbare GRAKA)


----------

